
Ask HN: Are gigs on Fiverr worth it in 2018? - browsercoin
Hey guys, thought I&#x27;d test out a mobile-app-development-as-a-service idea out on fiverr first....<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fiverr.com&#x2F;automatetheweb&#x2F;make-unlimited-changes-to-your-custom-cross-platform-mobile-app?gig_id=116741476&amp;utm_campaign=base_gig_create_share&amp;utm_content=&amp;utm_medium=shared&amp;utm_source=get_url&amp;utm_term=&amp;view=gig<p>I&#x27;d love to know what you guys think. Super eager to work long hours after a very long vacation. I&#x27;ve heard of varying success on fiverr. I&#x27;d be curious to hear of any other gig marketplaces or ways to earn side income.
======
DoreenMichele
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JfNAbUX_lN9K3MCNHO15...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JfNAbUX_lN9K3MCNHO15GJtJ5qpk7H9Cl3xTBwv2FR8/htmlview)

I'd personally skip Fiverr though.

~~~
browsercoin
dear mother of god....that is a monstrous list. Thank you!

------
davismwfl
Fiverr for development is a race to the bottom and if you are US based, you'll
be competing with people who are happy making a fraction of the hourly rate
you need to feed yourself. I will say in the past I have used fiverr really
successfully for some things, like translations, voiceovers, recordings etc.
But I'd never try to sell development services there.

Now for the MAJOR negative. I used fiverr a few months back for an image
editing/creation process (cause I absolutely suck at that) and my credit card
through fiverr was compromised and I had to go through hell to fix it. I know
it was fiverr because of two reasons, the card number was brand new and had
never been used online and only used with one local vendor whom I have used
for years. When the bank did the investigation they also blamed fiverr and
took care of things for me, but it was super frustrating for me (thankfully
the bank was really very helpful). I don't trust fiverr has a secure system
anymore. The card wasn't just billed from fiverr but other third parties
trying to purchase over $5k in electronics and even furniture.

When I posted about this other places, I found out many people in the past 6
months or so have reported similar issues after using fiverr. Dunno what is
going on but I sure wouldn't trust my bank details (or credit card info) with
them for sure.

------
justaguyhere
There are people who have made lots of money with Fiverr - I wouldn't dismiss
them right away. But for developers, there may be better options. I guess with
sites like Fiverr, the trick is to come up with something unique which can
also be automated (if not 100%) and just do batch jobs, for developers.

There are people charging good rates on Fiverr. One example here -
[https://www.fiverr.com/news/side-hustle-
school](https://www.fiverr.com/news/side-hustle-school) and there are others.

They keep 20%, which stings :)

~~~
browsercoin
> 20%

dayum....thx for bringing that up.

------
lignux
Fiverr was never worth it.

